# G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) Kit XMP Profil Einstellungen von 3733MHz und 3600MHz DDR4 Ram wer kann mir die besorgen?



## Kotzi01 (20. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Ich bräuchte mal die komplette Einstellungsliste was der G.Skill 3733Mhz und 3600Mhz Ram 32GB Kit (2x16GB) in seinem XMP Profil stehen hat.

Das wären dann z.B. :

F4-3733C17D-32GTZR

F4-3600C17D-32GTZKW


Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bzw. weiß jemand ob die Daten irgendwo im Netz stehen????

Grüße


----------



## Tech (20. März 2018)

Die hat G-Skill noch nicht einaml auf der eigenen Webseite.


----------



## 4B11T (20. März 2018)

Die 16GB Module sind aufgrund ihrer Dualrank Verschaltung nicht ganz so taktfreudig wie die 8GB Module.

Welche Ram-Kit Version hast du, XMP mit Taiphoonburner ausgelesen? Samsung B-Die Chips vorhanden? Was ist dein Übertaktungsziel?

Im Bereich 3600MHz+ kannst du bestenfalls mit CL 17-18-18-39 bei CR2 rechnen oder zwei bis drei Stufen schlechter bei CR1. Wenn du keine selektierten Module hast, welche mit den Geschwindigkeiten getestet wurden, musst du dafür aber auch 1,45v in Kauf nehmen.

Ich bekomme mit dem 2x16GB Kit bei 3400MHz CL 14 14 14 32 CR1 1,35v den besten Kompromiss aus Takt, Spannung und Latenz.



Tech schrieb:


> Die hat G-Skill noch nicht einaml auf der eigenen Webseite.



klar, gibts alles:

F4-3600C17D-32GTZR
F4-3733C17D-32GTZR
F4-3866C18D-32GTZR
F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK

(nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen)


----------



## Kotzi01 (20. März 2018)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten! 

Also ich habe ja diese Module: F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK    aber klar das XMP nicht geht mit 4000Mhz... Nun gibt es da ja nicht nur die 4 Einstellwerte sondern noch viele mehr... wenn ich das im Board alles auf Auto stehen habe nimmt er dann das was möglich ist (eben schnell) oder nur langsame Standard Timings? 

Ich habe das gefühl wenn ich ein XMP Profil von nem 3733 Mhz Speicher lade der auch Funktioniert dann passen die anderen eingestellten werte (eben aus dem XMP) besser da sie vom Hersteller so ins XMP eingetragen worden und nicht vom Board per "Auto" eingestellt werden.

Ich habe mir jetzt aber 3733MHZ G.Skill noch dazu bestellt... dann habe ich von den beiden das XMP Profil 


3733Mhz habe ich ans Laufen bekommen mit dem F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK Kit

16-16-16-34 ... hatte auch kurz 15-16-16-34 aber das war mit 1,4 Volt.

Das Board (Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7) hat ein Overclock-Profil für 4000Mhz Ram drin... da läuft er auf 1,72Volt! Ich dachte mir fallen die  Augen aus!!! geht aber trotzdem nicht   Was hast du bei CPUVCC eingestellt? 

Grüße





Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : G.Skill
Series                   : Trident Z Black & Black
Part Number              : F4-4000C19-16GTZKK
Serial Number            : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 16GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133-UB1-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133
Capacity                 : 16 GB (16 components)
Organization             : 2048M x64 (2 ranks)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Undefined
Manufacturing Location   : Taipei, Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card      : 0000h / B1 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Samsung
Part Number              : K4A8G085WB-BCPB
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count      : 8 Gb B-die (20 nm) / 1 die
Composition              : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0,938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage           : 1,20 V
XMP Certified            : 2000 MHz / 19-19-19-39-58 / 1,35 V
XMP Extreme              : Not programmed
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         THERMAL SENSOR
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Seiko Instruments
Model                    : S-34T04A
Revision                 : 21h
Sensor Status            : Enabled
EVENT Output Control     : Disabled
Temperature Accuracy     : B-Grade
Temperature Resolution   : 0,2500°C (10-bit ADC)
Current Temperature      : 27,750°C
Negative Measurements    : Supported
Interrupt Capability     : Supported


----------



## Cody_GSK (22. März 2018)

Wenn du den Speicher auf deinem Board untertakten musst, kannst du die sekundären Timings aus dem XMP dafür als Ausgangslage verwenden. Wenn gewünscht kannst du diese später noch manuell für optimale Performance anpassen. Die anderen erweiterten (tertiären) Timings werden durch das Speichertraining des Mainboards während des POST bestimmt und sind nicht Teil des XMP.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

